#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Дзогчен >  > > >  >  >  Дайте!

## Tim

Ребята! На следующей неделе, 15 ноября Ринпоче будет давать сами знаете что. )
Хочу попросить кого-нибудь из тут сидящих поделиться текстом практики в электронном варианте, у кого есть. Пишите в личку- дам мыло

----------

